# Have you used fertility gels and got pregnant? FEE PAID



## HannahE (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm writing a story for a national newspaper about *fertility gels/lubricants (like Preseed, Conceive Plus, Balance Activ, YesYesYes, Zestica etc)*. I'd like to hear from anyone who's used one and felt it helped her to get pregnant. If selected, I'd need to do a short telephone interview with you and the newspaper would send a photographer to take a picture of you (and your partner and child, if relevant). The newspaper would pay you a fee once the article is published (next week). If this sounds like you and you're interested in finding out more, please email me at *[email protected]* with your name, age, occupation, where you're from and a few details of your fertility journey and the part gels have played. Please also send a recent snapshot. I have a tight deadline, so please send details ASAP, *Monday 25th Jan latest*. THANK YOU! Hannah


----------

